# Test Cycle vs. Test/Mast cycle : Pros and Cons



## Curiosity (Feb 22, 2013)

So I've been talking to a few bros about this lately and I wanted to just post up a thread and get everyone's opinion. For you experienced guys, what do you think the results would be like from a test/mast cycle vs. a test only cycle? Lets say the test only would be 600 mgs/week, test/mast would be 600 test/XXX mast, not quite sure how you'd dose it either, looking for suggestions on that. 

For me this would be a second cycle possibility following a test only first cycle, but its also just sort of a general question. Thoughts on results, sides, leaning vs. bulking potential, sex drive, or anything else you can think of.

Thanks guys.

Cur


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 22, 2013)

mast is def a mild aas. im on 100mg eod. not too much different to me. i feel like i am def harder, but i don't know if its enough to justify eod pins. i am also only in the middle of my cycle so we shall see. you def wanna have some low bf to take advantage of it as well, and if that is you in ur avatar you look slim so you would be good.


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 22, 2013)

My first cycle was test @500 and my second cycle was test @300 mast @400... I liked the test/mast. Improved mood, energy, muscle hardness..


----------



## Curiosity (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks guys, yes mistah that is me in my avi, I've actually put on about 30 lbs since then, that was maybe 15 months ago, and my BF is a little higher but I can still see my abs and I plan to try to drop my BF a little on this next cycle. According to my handheld BF monitor I'm around 11-12% right now, I purposely let it get a little higher to help with my bulking.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 23, 2013)

I am also embarking on my second cycle come Monday. My first cycle was test c only 500mg wk. This cycle will be test e 500mg wk mast p 400mg wk current stats are 6' 220 high 12%bf maybe 13 I am going to have my hydrostatic test done monday b4 first pin. I am hoping for better then expected results on my bf test though I am feeling like I am lower but I want to be high so I am pumped when it comes back lower lol. So the mg ratio I read that mast can be ran at 400 to 600mg w/ no problem but there is not much difference between them so I will go with the lower. My body responded very well to 500mg tc I was able to keep my estro in check and got very good results so I am gonna stay there. I will post up a log come monday night with preliminary bloods hydro bf test goals etc heads up for it


----------



## Infantry87 (Feb 23, 2013)

Mast will do absolutely nothing for you if your a high bf% besides making you horny as shit mixed with the test. Now you get into the lower bodyfat %, it starts to make your muscle more hard, not to mention it boost the test levels you already have. Be careful, its hard on the hairline


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 23, 2013)

I've ran mast from 350mg - 700mg/ week ... did not notice much of a difference at all with the higher dose.. mast is very very mild so running high doses still won't bulk you up. Best to keep it low dosed just to get the mood, energy, muscle hardness, etc. I'll low dose mast with every cycle from here on out


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 24, 2013)

I have heard the argument higher bf and aas dont mix and I dont buy it. being down from 30+% I did wait until the higher teens b4 running my first cycle under the same criticisms that I was too fat for aas. I made great gains on my first cycle cut more weight getting my bf to high 13% by the end of the cycle. I did not run into any issues w/ gyno thats said to be with a higher bf. I would guess after working hard nattie that I am down in the 12% range now I think the extra boost from mast will definitely have a effect on my cycle If anything mast is not only known for hardening effect it is said it has a fat burning quality also.  I think my disposition to weight gain comes from my life long low T so if thats the case (that I have had low T all my life) I truly think that's the case Then test also will have a effect on burning fat. Another reason I want to add mast to the cycle is the aggression factor its said to have. More aggressive workouts for me equal less rest between sets and in turn more ripping up muscle fibers add that with the extra volume I will be able to put in once the test kicks in and I sir am looking forward to the results YAYA!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 5, 2013)

Mast is an amazing compound. Yes it hardens muscles. Yes it lowers shbg. Yes it can serve as a very mild anti estrogen. Yes it makes you horny (refer to shbg comment). Yes it is much easier on lipids. Yes it provides a better sense of well being/energy. Yes it is easier on your hematocrit.

Mast is in every one of my cycles. I wont run one without it. Curious, you would def see the difference between mast/test then just test with how lean you are. Its not there to biuld strength. Its not there to biuld size. Its there for an all around great and fairly healthy addition to any cycle bulk or cut. The guys who use mast know why they are using it. They guys who use it to see alot of changes in their physique dont know why they are using it.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 5, 2013)

Mast will help utilities the Test better and beside what all was said I will disagree on 2 things, BF% don't matter with Mast P and it will help build strength.

Mast P gives me much more aggression the Tren A Mast P is a mild very mild Tren A but then again not in the same close when it come to fat burn and recomp.

My strength is great on just mast and test and the way I attack the weight on the bar on mast p is awesome.

I ran Mast P for a bout a year blast and cruise but decided to give the body a break from it before I go on it again, my body is breaking down.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 5, 2013)

Ive never got a whole lot of strength from mast e or p but then again Im comparing it to tren lol

I will give you a back rub sf...but you know where that leads


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 5, 2013)

O man cobra and sfg in one bed that poor bed is gonna take a beating with them two silverbacks going at it


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 5, 2013)

Cobra Strike said:


> Ive never got a whole lot of strength from mast e or p but then again Im comparing it to tren lol
> 
> I will give you a back rub sf...but you know where that leads



Nothing hold a candle in the wind compared to tren lol.

Var added to Mast P and Test = great cycle but still not close to tren.

I like to run cycles all year long blast and cruise so I keep them mild until it's tren time then I just add tren into the mix and lower the test.

At least this is my new plans since I just about took tren to Vegas to get married I fell in love with it that much.

Deca use to be my Portuguese girl but I left her for my Vietnamese girl Tren.


----------



## mattyice (Mar 5, 2013)

As stated masteron is good shit.  IMO it is difficult to isolate specific effects of mast when mixed in a cycle with test or test and a third compound. That said I like mast dosed equal to test.  My experience with masteron is
Pros: increase strength and endurance... Accelerated recovery time.
Cons: BP through the roof... This the hairline significantly.


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback guys, I posted this thread up, watched it for a few days and there wasn't much action and I kinda forgot about it.

So what dosage would you guys recommend? I was thinking 600 test / 300 or 400 mast. Trying to get the good effects but also try to avoid getting really bad mast sides. There is also some anavar that's going to be added at the end of the cycle, and yes I am pretty lean, probably around 12% right now but my plan is to get down to 9% or lower during this run. 

I get lean really really easily without gear, getting to 12% has been the result of 6+ months of dirty bulking, and I've gained 30 lbs in the last 12 months while only going up a couple % points in BF, and I ran one test only cycle during that time.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 6, 2013)

i personally have never gotten any sides from mast but as stated by mattyice I use to many compounds to pin it down to one. But I can tell you that high dosed test gives me acne from hell!

curiosity...the dose of mast to use is not a set dose. It is one you will need to play with to find out where you like it. Thats just how mast is...its not a dosage dependant on any other compound...just use it like frosting on a cake


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 6, 2013)

Cobra Strike said:


> i personally have never gotten any sides from mast but as stated by mattyice I use to many compounds to pin it down to one. But I can tell you that high dosed test gives me acne from hell!
> 
> curiosity...the dose of mast to use is not a set dose. It is one you will need to play with to find out where you like it. Thats just how mast is...its not a dosage dependant on any other compound...just use it like frosting on a cake



Thanks for the advice Cobra. I'm gonna start it at 300, see how that feels, and adjust from there. 

Thanks again to everyone for sharing their advice and experiences.


----------

